
Firesheep countermeasure tool BlackSheep - ronnier
http://www.net-security.org/secworld.php?id=10118
======
Udo
This is only marginally better than SheepHerder (or what its name was), it
works by injecting data into the network that is supposed to look like an
active session. It's going to be trivial to filter these forged sessions out.
Also, it relies on the assumption that attackers will try to take over your
forged session instead of the many real ones on the same network. Finally, it
somehow naively assumes that an attacker is using the current network to
hijack a stolen session right away.

